# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  best liked linux games

## gverrilla

recommend me some good linux games please  :Smile:

----------


## reyhan

1.open arena
2.wormux
3.nexuiz
4.tremulos
5.glest download in here http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=glest
6.frets on fire
7.vega strike
8.World of Padman download in here http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?news

if you want to install windows games with wine here is some
1.counter strike
2.diablo 2 here if you want to install it  :LOL: 
3.Quake 2
4. unreal tournament 2004

if you want to install more windows games you must install cedega 0r crossover games 

cross over games http://www.codeweavers.com/products/...ownload_trial/

cedega http://www.cedega.com]
but cedega and crossover games its not free

----------


## twin_57103

FreeCiv is good if you like the genre
For simple, clicky games I like Robots (sorry Robots haters...)
Pioneers is based on the board game Settlers of Catan, but if you don't know the game, it's probably not the best place to learn.

FreeCiv and Pioneers are in the repos, Robots is part of Gnome games (preinstalled if you're using Ubuntu, otherwise get it from the repos)

----------


## eragon100

Why would you install the windows version of quake 2 and unreal tournament 2004 in wine :Confused:  They both have native linux versions :Smile:

----------


## eragon100

Savage 1 -- free fantasy themes multiplayer combination of an real time strategy game and a first person shooter. I *really* recommend this one, it's great fun!

http://www.newerth.com





In case you still want to hear about others after you have downloaded and taken a look at savage, here are some other good games: 

Regnum Online -- free fun MMORPG, same idea as world of warcraft (website is www.regnumonline.com.ar)

Battle for Wesnoth -- free fantasy-themed turn based strategy game, both single-and multiplayer, with so many singleplayer campaigns included by default and available via the addons button in the main menu that it's almost impossible to play through all of them (actually, new ones get created all the time, so it's impossible period  :Smile: ) (website = www.wesnoth.org)

Nexuiz, nice-looking multiplayer first person shooter, you do want to download the 2.4.1 hotfix through the sticky on the website's forum (website= www.nexuiz.com) to solve lag in the last realease.

They are countless others, a lot of which are free, but these are all free and there are my (current) favorites  :Popcorn:

----------


## Hobo Joe

Spring.

http://spring.clan-sy.com/screenshots.php
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MpKqQxTURik
http://spring.clan-sy.com/download.php

----------


## Perfect Storm

Savage 2 - http://savage2.s2games.com/main.php

----------


## matt79

Is wine a program you have to install? I saw above where you  could install Counter-Stike on ubuntu. I have the windows version of it but I would like to be able to use it on ubuntu.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Is wine a program you have to install? I saw above where you  could install Counter-Stike on ubuntu. I have the windows version of it but I would like to be able to use it on ubuntu.


Please check our wine forum - most of your questions can be answered by the stickies there.

----------


## BorisK

Quake 4 isn't free, but I like it.

----------


## rastari

super tux is quite a good mod

----------


## gverrilla

what is the real status of these mmorpg games?
are there enough players?
do these games innovate at something or it still the same old and boring kill-the-monsters-300-times-for-the-next-level/do-200-quests-and-get-to-a-high-level ?

----------


## eilu

I like Powder, and Letter Hunt. Good for quick 10 minute game breaks, or longer.

Monsterz in good, kinda like Bejweled. It's in the repos.
TORCS for something like NFS.

Also: Atomic Tanks, Gridwars, Astromenace.

You might want to look into these sites:
http://happypenguin.org/
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=3

@gverrilla yeah, i think they all pretty much stick to that formula. Haven't played that many though, so I can't be 100% sure.

----------


## plinydogg

Battle for Wesnoth (Free, Great Turn-Based Strategy. Lack of Random Maps hampers replayability IMHO)

Dominions 3 (Great, Turn-Based Strategy game. Crappy graphics and very expensive though)

Starfighter (Great, free space shooter)

----------


## CaptainLinux94

Unreal tournament 2004 is is real fun.

If you've ever played Gears of War on the xbox 360 (multiplayer), it's similar to that.

----------


## Ideastone

Unreal Tournament 2004 is awesome. Also, Doom 3 rawks on Linux. I swear it runs faster in Linux.

----------


## DarthBagel

Super Nintendo?  Playstation?  Do emulators even count?

----------


## GiantRobot

I LOVE Stepmania!  http://www.stepmania.com/

It's basically DDR on your computer.  Playing with your keyboard is nice because you get to listen to lots of music but it gets really fun when you hook your computer up to your television and get some USB dance mats!

----------


## jbor7755

I am easy to satisfy.  Super Tux is awesome (and cute). I also love cars so Torcs is a new found favourite too. It would be awesome with a bit more stability (always crashing on my old laptop and I haven't tried it on the new one yet) and some real world tracks such as the classics.  A good project would be to develop a version of the old Nürburgring or Spa-Francochamps.

Other than that I'm into cards and would love a Contract Bridge game. Anyone know one?

----------


## NullHead

I like nexuiz and anything that'll run in wine.

----------


## Dr Small

Bzflag rules... even my non-linux friends think so.

----------


## DoktorSeven

Favorite 100% free stuff (no emulation, commerical programs, etc):

OpenArena
Crack-Attack!
Armagetron-Advanced
Scorched 3D
Frozen Bubble
SDLJump  :Smile: 
PySol
Battle for Wesnoth

----------


## Cresho

anagramarama
foobilliard
frozen-bubble
gbrainy
neverball
neverputt
Typhoon 2001
World of Padman

commercial
savage 2 (awsome)
ningpo
Zuma
unreal 2004 linux native (Never new it was in the windows cd)

I have tons but those are the ones I play often excluding emulators since you know where that will take you!

----------


## BigSilly

Massive fan of Secret Maryo Chronicles here (look for it in the repo under smc). It's a fantastic old school platform game like Super Mario World, and it works excellently with joypads. Version 1.4 in the repo is very nice indeed, and it's come on a great deal since it's early days. I prefer it to SuperTux myself, since the levels are bigger and I like how the character controls better, but to be honest they're a great pair of games no Linux user should be without.

If you like your platformers you have to try it. Very polished and accomplished.

----------


## exaviorn

I agree with jbor7755 I love super tux :Smile:

----------


## atomkarinca

Multiplayer FPS -> Warsow (amazing special jumps), Urban Terror, World of Padman
Strategy -> Glest (0 A.D. coming soon)
MMORPG -> PlaneShift
Car games -> TORCS (great tracks)
Sports games -> Slam Soccer
Gunbound-like -> Wormux, Teeworlds
Platform -> Super Tux 2 (hands down)

Also check out this thread.

----------


## rastari

kobo!!!

----------


## atomkarinca

> kobo!!!


Wow! That's addictive, thank you.

----------


## Perfect Storm

OpenTyrian is something that I have played for days atm.

----------


## Twitch6000

Alien Arena,Super Tux,Frets On Fire,and Frozen Bubble 2.

----------


## Ameneon

Only doom3 as single player FPS? That's a little unfortunate. But many great gems on this list otherwise

----------


## dhysk

spring
scourched 3D
chromium
lbreakout2

----------


## zxscooby

sauerbraten
alien arena
armagetron

----------


## hardyn

I dont know if it counts in this thread, but just about everything that is downloadable from the scummvm website, some really great old adventure games.

----------

